# Possible to fit 3 car seats in the back?



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got some news from the doctor visit today and my girlfriend will be having twin boys! I guess I have to deal with it now! lol I really really like the Cruze and wondering if I can fit 3 car seats in the back. My 16 month old will be getting a front facing seat that's a little smaller soon. I would prefer to stick with a Cruze because I am not a fan of the Malibu, at all! Possible?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Uh oh. Minivan/crossover time. 

It would be a complete hassle with the Cruze, IF they would fit at all. It's hard to fit 3 people, let alone bulky car seats in a Cruze.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Since this will be a car for me, personally, I would prefer the Cruze since I'm a 17 year old, it has to be "sporty"...lol I can't imagine what I would look like driving a van or a crossover. I think her parents are going to get her new car soon, too, so I think I will probably stick with a Cruze. lol We did in fact look at a Sienna SE, and a Traverse 2LT. This isn't good! lol


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

holycrap youre 17 with 3 kids?!?! What was i doing when i was 17... heck i still consider myself a kid and would not be able to take care of one. gfs period came a week late and i was already freaking out. Props to you.
If it was me id have the gf get something bigger so that i could keep the cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze has a 53.5" rear seat, we tried it and works, but, a rear facing car seat on one side, front facing for a over one year old on the other side, and a booster seat for a four year old on the center. Only has a tabs on the outside for those car seats, booster gets by using the center seat belt.

I am a tad over 17, but have grandkids, very well possible the third one could be twins, will find out in the next couple of weeks. Son sure doesn't want to buy a mini-van, but may have to, or just stay at home. 

Land Cruiser would work, only 80K bucks and if lucky, 13 mpg. According to the IRS, suppose to be able to support a kid for $3,600 per year, not that you will get $3,600 extra per year, just don't have to pay income taxes on that amount, if anything is left after they take out FICA taxes.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck with that. I'm 5'10 and the only way I can drive comfortably is to have my seat all the way back. I have a 6yr old daughter who sits in a booster seat thats positioned in the middle and I'm constantly having to clean the back of my seats because she has no leg room.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

My first son was from the Prom party two years ago, things got out of hand. lol this happened after we fought and argued for two weeks. We got back together and felt bad, so this happened... Idk how we are going to do it, but we will do it! Currently she has a 2010 Camry XLE and she loves it but her and her parents have been talking about getting a FWD Traverse 2LT after we looked at them today. I think I will get the Cruze then, but the Camry may be replaced by the Traverse... You don't know how hard this is! lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Unfornately I don't think with three little ones the Cruze is an option for you anymore.

I think you would be better off getting the Toyota Camay. 

That were thinking about getting also.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I think what we can do, is use her Traverse for big trips, and when we all go somewhere. She will trade in her Camry XLE for it so, I really really like the Cruze and I think we can work it out, but whenever I have golf and basketball and I have to coach softball, I carry my friends and all the equipment, I can take the Traverse and she can take the Cruze.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

TopazLTZ said:


> My first son was from the Prom party two years ago, things got out of hand. lol this happened after we fought and argued for two weeks. We got back together and felt bad, so this happened... Idk how we are going to do it, but we will do it! Currently she has a 2010 Camry XLE and she loves it but her and her parents have been talking about getting a FWD Traverse 2LT after we looked at them today. I think I will get the Cruze then, but the Camry may be replaced by the Traverse... You don't know how hard this is! lol


Not to hate or anything, but so are you one of the actual 16 and pregnant couples? And prom at 15? How much older is your GF?

Also, I think the Traverse will be the best bet. that 3rd row seating will help a lot long term.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol no we are not one of the Teen Mom couples lol ... we were really really good friends in freshman year, and at our school, you can invite guests so we had some seniors at the time invite us as their "date" just so we could go. And at the prom parties after things got crazy. lol We are the same age, she is two months older than I am, we are both JR's. I will be 18 in October.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There is no way in **** 3 car seats will fit in the back of a Cruze. My wife's 2000 Regal is a big car and there wasn't much space left after she put 2 car seats for her friend's kids the back of that. You're going to need a full size like an Impala if you want to even think about it, or a smaller SUV that has a 3rd row.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

This past weekend I was able to fit my 4 and 5 year olds plus my mother in law in the rear seats.
My Wife in the front passenger seat, me driving of course, we went out to the 99 restaurant for dinner.

The middle rear seat has an over the shoulder seat belt that I just noticed for the first time that day (Saturday April 27th). 
These are the booster seats I use for my toddlers:
Harmony Juvenile Booster Car Seat Hot Rod - Walmart.com








They fit the Cruze seats (any of rear 3 spots) *Perfectly.*

My Mother in law has a very wide rear end and she fit just fine behind my Wife. My 4 year old sat in middle and 5 year old sat behind me, we were all comfortable. 
Maybe you can squeeze all the baby seats if you can find non bulky seats for your children.


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> This past weekend I was able to fit my 4 and 5 year olds plus my mother in law in the rear seats.
> My Wife in the front passenger seat, me driving of course, we went out to the 99 restaurant for dinner.
> 
> The middle rear seat has an over the shoulder seat belt that I just noticed for the first time that day (Saturday April 27th).
> ...


Thanks for the link!! I was looking for a booster that would fit flush in the back seat! We have a booster with a flat plastic bottom and it doesnt quit fit unless its setting a little side ways...its just a few inches to wide. I found it odd sense i have never had the issue with the booster not quite fitting however i was using it in an Impala and Yukon...so ya! I will have to pick one of these up


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, for the age of your kids, you need 3 full-sized car seats; even your oldest kid can't safely sit in a booster seat yet when the twins are born.

I brought along a measuring tape when I bought my Cruze. I needed it to fit two full-sized car seats at the sides and a booster seat in the middle. At the time, I had two kids but I was making space for a third just-in-case (and he dutifully came along about a year later). I can tell you that it's already a bit cramped having the booster seat in the middle, although it fits, and that replacing that with a third full-sized car seat, while it would be more comfortable for my oldest boy, would not be possible in the Cruze.

That said -- perhaps you might be able to find narrower car seats that fit your kids, especially since you have two young ones. I'd recommend you measure the current width of the Cruze back seats, and bring along measuring tape for carseat shopping, and see if you can find anything.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife and I test drove a Transverse, like 18 months ago, pricetag was $28,000, now it's suddenly $33,000! One vehicle I liked was the Grand Caravan all American edition with a 3.6L V-6 and can pull up to a 3,600 pound trailer. Ford dealer is selling these for a bit over $20,000 right now, close to $5,000 off the sticker price. Has everything I need, dual air, fold down seats. But my wife doesn't like it.

You can easily add another $18,000 to this price just adding on a bunch of electronic junk with a Chrysler name tag. Some body, about the same 17" alloy wheels, same engine, and drivetrain. Was a Town & Country parked right next to this Caravan for a good comparison. T&C was about 4" longer, but couldn't really tell much difference.

What the heck, pay a small fortune of these things, drive them for a couple of years, then toss them in the trashcan. And doesn't make much difference to me if I have a plastic cup holder or a chrome one. As long as the **** thing runs.

She wants an SUV, but then we are looking in the $35,000 range, about what I paid for a really nice home back in the 60's, but at least I sold that home at a good profit, with cars, where that is why I had to buy and extra large size trashcan.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

17 years old
3 kids

All i will say is start acquiring patience. And Currency. And a bigger car. You won't be comfortable, try and make it work till you have the cash flow for a bigger payment.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

We have the Traverse and the Cruze and we use the Traverse for kiddo sports and traveling. We use the Cruze for getting around town and me going to work everyday, 1 hour each way. Pretty much like everyone else is saying, for 3 it's tight. I think it would be doable just really tight. Depends on the size of the car seats as well. I would try to get the most compact, yet most safe as well. Can't have those babies riding in something unsafe. We used to cram 3 people in the back 1 in a car seat 1 in a booster and 1 just in the seat and we managed. Finally let the older one out of the booster and moved our little one into the booster. Man did that free up some space. Good luck and have fun, your about to be very busy!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, about half my high school class got married so the guys could beat the draft. Coming from a dadless home with six brother and sisters, that life of poverty was not for me. Served my country and got a darn good education first.

I was delivering newspapers when I was ten years old, at 16, made a lot more money setting pins, ha, can't do that anymore and good tips. Getting a car was easy back then, a good running Model A Ford was only ten bucks, purchased my neighbors 33 Buick with only 16,000 miles on for fifty bucks. a nice 37 Caddy limo with a V-15 was 75 bucks, really nice 41 Buick was a hundred. That list really goes on and on, had six cars at one time. Ha, mom made me sell them.

When my stepdaughter's 98 ZX2 rusted out, tried to find something used for her checking in a 250 mile radius, for anything at least drivable with the minimum amount of work was at least in the $10,000-15,000 range. My cheapest route was to buy a new Cruze and give her my nice 04 Cavalier that was very well maintained.

So here we have a 17 year old with three kids and talking about vehicles in the $40,000.00 range. Is this kid the son of a millionaire?

Gee, when my stepdaughter was going to college, we were laying out $450.00 a month so she could stay in a real dumpy apartment that was really to fall down, then another 400-500 bucks a month for food and gas. Could also toss in tuition and books that have quadrupled in price over the last ten years. 

Minimum wage is something like six bucks per hour, can't even live at home with that kind of income.

I am missing the boat somewhere on talking about all these expensive vehicles.

Ha, just had to attend my high school class ten year reunion, all those once nice looking girls were fat and ugly, and was no longer the poorest kid in the class. But that was the end of that, time to move on.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

wow cars were so cheap back then. What was the minimum wage at the time?
Everything seems so expensive nowadays and it feels like im so behind financially =S


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MjC said:


> wow cars were so cheap back then. What was the minimum wage at the time?
> Everything seems so expensive nowadays and it feels like im so behind financially =S


And i thought $3000 for a new car was cheap back then lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

MjC said:


> wow cars were so cheap back then. What was the minimum wage at the time?
> Everything seems so expensive nowadays and it feels like im so behind financially =S


It wasn't a buck an hour back then, it was one US dollar that was a certificate of gold per hour. No collectors back then and it was keeping up with the Jone's. Cars that turned the clock,even with excellent bodies, that was at 99,999.9 miles were completely worthless, could get those for free. 

One car I liked was a 48 Plymouth coupe, extremely clean and in almost brand new condition, practically brand new tires, got that for 50 bucks. Went to my wrecking yard, picked up a 54 Dodge engine with transmission and all accessories with only 8,000 miles on it for 65 $1.00 gold certificates, only took a couple of hours to drop it in, was a perfect fit.

Dodge had 15 extra HP, made quite a difference in performance, but had to move on, sold it for over 200 that was enough to buy a nice 49 Plymouth convertible. Title transfer was 2 bucks.

Brakes with new linings and drums turned with the linings arched to fit the drums was two buck per wheel, complete engine overhaul gasket set was three bucks, pistons were about two bucks each. Fuel pump rebuilt kit was a buck, but would spend an extra buck to get one with a vacuum pump on it so the windshield wipers wouldn't stall when driving up a hill. Tires were very expensive, around 150 bucks for four, so time to sell the old car and get a new one with good tires on it for around 75 bucks.

Gas wars were very common, many times would get ten gallons for a buck. Not only that, but four guys came out to the car, one checked under the hood, another checked the air pressure, a third cleaned all the windows, and the fourth put gas in your tank and requested that buck.

This was the country I was born in, in 1965, a brand new Cessan Skyhawk 172 fully IRF equipped was $6,500 and full haul and liability insurance was around $150.00 per year. Since aviation gas was not taxed back then, 18 cents per gallon.

Should I go on? Oh, jobs were plentiful, could really buy a nice four bedroom home for $10,000 and property taxes were less than a hundred bucks per year.

Today we are getting hit whichever way we turn.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

If I was you, I wouldn't even consider the Cruze with 3 kids. You both would have to be midgets to be even remotely comfortable. And just because she gets a Traverse, doesn't mean there won't be a time when you would need to make it work in your Cruze. Which would be a nightmare. Mark my words, with that many kids, you will regret getting ANY small car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> If I was you, I wouldn't even consider the Cruze with 3 kids. You both would have to be midgets to be even remotely comfortable. And just because she gets a Traverse, doesn't mean there won't be a time when you would need to make it work in your Cruze. Which would be a nightmare. Mark my words, with that many kids, you will regret getting ANY small car.


This.

Even though our Camry is a fairly large car, I seriously doubt 3 infant car seats would fit in the back seat either. The middle one would be hard to get to if they did even fit...the door opening is kinda weird.

Hey, when I was 17, I drove a grey Buick Century and still managed to be one of the cool kids. I had friends that drove minivans (one of them a purple Plymouth Voyager) and they were GREAT for taking everyone out to lunch.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, in town we have a very large GMC dealer just loaded with used school buses for sell, bodies and interiors are good, may need some engine work. But the average price is around $2,000.00, not much of a market for these. Kicked that around for a motorhome conversion, but getting too old for that.

This may be an option with a bunch of kids, some can hold 60! I could carry at least ten kids in my motorhome, even have water to change their diapers, LOL. Again a losing battle, if you have a bunch of kids, no money, with no kids, a lot of extra money, but no need to buy anything that big.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha, about half my high school class got married so the guys could beat the draft. Coming from a dadless home with six brother and sisters, that life of poverty was not for me. Served my country and got a darn good education first.
> 
> I was delivering newspapers when I was ten years old, at 16, made a lot more money setting pins, ha, can't do that anymore and good tips. Getting a car was easy back then, a good running Model A Ford was only ten bucks, purchased my neighbors 33 Buick with only 16,000 miles on for fifty bucks. a nice 37 Caddy limo with a V-15 was 75 bucks, really nice 41 Buick was a hundred. That list really goes on and on, had six cars at one time. Ha, mom made me sell them.
> 
> ...


Lol... my parents are helping me with the Cruze and my girlfriends parents are getting her the Traverse and they are trading her 2010 Camry XLE in for it.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> If I was you, I wouldn't even consider the Cruze with 3 kids. You both would have to be midgets to be even remotely comfortable. And just because she gets a Traverse, doesn't mean there won't be a time when you would need to make it work in your Cruze. Which would be a nightmare. Mark my words, with that many kids, you will regret getting ANY small car.


We can work it out! lol The Traverse will be the people hauler. lol we can squeeze everyone in the Cruze. haha


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

TopazLTZ said:


> We can work it out! lol The Traverse will be the people hauler. lol we can squeeze everyone in the Cruze. haha


Must have grandparents that really want grandkids. Wife and I are that way spending a small fortune to help out our kids. But not quite as far as buying a new Traverse. Gosh we are terrible, just a new washer and dryer and a ton of baby supplies with a lot of help with doctor and hospital bills.

Going back then when my son was born in 1974, was a flat rate charge of $464.00 for prenatal care, delivery, four days in the hospital, and post natal care. Babies today can cost anywhere from $12-18,000 dollars! Then you have to be real careful about letting anyone in your room, like some kind of minister or whatever comes into your room supposingly offering assistance with your new child. Can see an extra 200-800 bucks tacked on your bill.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

No not really! They were accidents, stuff happens! My parents are helping me with a Cruze and her parents are helping her with a Traverse, since she will be a mother of three and we plan on having two more once we move to Jacksonville, FL after high school.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2 more huh


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

with all the money you got id just get the suburban now and be done with it. i have a 1 yr old and im 6'2 so my seat is 98% back. there is no room in back and my wife is luckily so short she can sit in the front seat with it 98% all the way forward. you cant get the car seat in and out of the base without passenger seat basicly all the way forward.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't really like Suburban though, but my grandma is getting rid of her 2009 Escalade, and asked me this morning if I wanted it, I don't know if I should get it or just stick with a Cruze... I really like the Cruze and what makes you think I am loaded? My girlfriend is getting help from her parents to get the Traverse and I am getting help from my parents to get the Cruze... lol I work at a resort locally and my girlfriend works at Starbucks everyday after school and works at a tanning salon on Sundays, so she has Saturdays off to stay with our son. Our parents know we are trying to make everything work, that is why they're so supportive. So I think for now, I am getting a Cruze LTZ.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Topaz: Just one other thing to remember with kids car seats. You can't share a LATCH mount between car seats. You might be able to fit 3 in the back seat, but you can only connect 2 to the LATCH mounts. You'd have to use just the center seatbelt for the 3rd seat. It states that in the OM (don't recall the page number).


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

What would it cost to buy a good V6 G8 over there I have seen 3 child seats in the back of Holden Commodores over here?


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I looked at several v6 chargers and v6 g8's after I wrecked my 2008 Camry, I drove it on a rainy day and wasn't a fan of how the Charger handled... I liked the G8 a lot actually, was about to get the only v6 G8 within a 200 mile radius and they sold it, even after I said to hold it... lol... I talked to my parents and I am getting a Cruze LTZ, I am 99.9% sure. haha


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I looked at several v6 chargers and v6 g8's after I wrecked my 2008 Camry, I drove it on a rainy day and wasn't a fan of how the Charger handled... I liked the G8 a lot actually, was about to get the only v6 G8 within a 200 mile radius and they sold it, even after I said to hold it... lol... I talked to my parents and I am getting a Cruze LTZ, I am 99.9% sure. haha


Only 99.9% SURE.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Only 99.9% SURE.


Yeah... I just looked at a used 2012 Lexus IS250 RWD... But definitely not a family car... AT ALL. lol Tomorrow I am going back to the dealer to look at the Traverse with Tailor and drive it and talk to the dealer about ordering a Cruze. haha


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I don't really like Suburban though, but my grandma is getting rid of her 2009 Escalade, and asked me this morning if I wanted it, I don't know if I should get it or just stick with a Cruze... I really like the Cruze and what makes you think I am loaded? My girlfriend is getting help from her parents to get the Traverse and I am getting help from my parents to get the Cruze... lol I work at a resort locally and my girlfriend works at Starbucks everyday after school and works at a tanning salon on Sundays, so she has Saturdays off to stay with our son. Our parents know we are trying to make everything work, that is why they're so supportive. So I think for now, I am getting a Cruze LTZ.


werent you talking about buying a lexus in another thread?? 17, wanting/needing a ltz 24K car. parents buying you new cars. yeah, sounds like the money tree is in full bloom. im happy for you and im very happy that your kids will be well takin care of. my first car in 1995 was a 1981 chevy pickup that cost 700 bucks because my money tree never grew.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I was able to fit two booster seats and an infant seat in the rear of my cruze. It was tight but I was able to do it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Give a kid a fish, feed them for a day, teach them how to fish, feed them for life was my philosophy. Six of my own kids and just recently my stepdaughter all received an excellent college education, then on their own. But what the heck, still have a couple of extra bedrooms. Three of my kids suggested I sell and move in with them, that was nice, but like my independence.

They all needed a car to go to college, and they all got one, but the most expensive one was $3,700.00, car prices are crazy. I still insist, building a car today even with inflation is far cheap than it was in the 50's and 60's. Back then all machining was done by hand like even grinding a crankshaft. Lots of chrome replaced by cheap plastic, cast iron and brass, replaced by aluminum and plastic. Aluminum requires a heck of a lot less machining than cast iron. Claim its lighter, overall, its much cheaper to make parts.

Looking power tools with modern production, in 1964 for a single speed 3/8" drill, paid 40 bucks for it, recently purchased a DeWatt for $43.00 that is far superior. In 1965, just had to have a color TV that cost $640 for a then 20", with constant problems and convergence. Just purchased a 42" flat screen, far more reliable for $250.00. Everything back then was very labor intensive and the automobile is no different.

One possible reason for these drastic price increases is that the government got involved with constant proliferation of parts with required yearly changes. If you think its difficult to learn the 1015 different forms of the IRS with over 13,000 pages of IRS laws, try making heads or tails from the latest EPA specifications. 

We don't have it as bad as Venezuela, wife is down there now, said a clothes dryer like ours is $4,800.00, but found one that will work for $1,500.00. Just told her to go ahead an buy it for our new grandson, clothes hung on the line are stiff and rough. Good news, this stepson is number eight on our list, the rest of our kids can take care of themselves.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NickD said:


> We don't have it as bad as Venezuela, wife is down there now, said a clothes dryer like ours is $4,800.00, but found one that will work for $1,500.00. Just told her to go ahead an buy it for our new grandson, clothes hung on the line are stiff and rough. Good news, this stepson is number eight on our list, the rest of our kids can take care of themselves.


YUP, I get customers from there all the time buying coaxial cable (RG59/6 ETC), test equipment (power analyzers, Multimeters, Clamp meters etc) because if they pay $350 for a good Fluke meter they can sell it there for ~$700-$1000. It is crazy but also has made me look into the possibility of doing the same. Also it is cheaper for them to just put it in their suitcase instead of having us ship direct, which gets taxed everywhere.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

NickD said:


> Give a kid a fish, feed them for a day, teach them how to fish, feed them for life was my philosophy. Six of my own kids and just recently my stepdaughter all received an excellent college education, then on their own. But what the heck, still have a couple of extra bedrooms. Three of my kids suggested I sell and move in with them, that was nice, but like my independence.
> 
> They all needed a car to go to college, and they all got one, but the most expensive one was $3,700.00, car prices are crazy. I still insist, building a car today even with inflation is far cheap than it was in the 50's and 60's. Back then all machining was done by hand like even grinding a crankshaft. Lots of chrome replaced by cheap plastic, cast iron and brass, replaced by aluminum and plastic. Aluminum requires a heck of a lot less machining than cast iron. Claim its lighter, overall, its much cheaper to make parts.
> 
> ...


I don't know how to fish lol or hunt. I'm a city boy, if you couldn't already tell. Lol


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

TopazLTZ said:


> I don't know how to fish lol or hunt. I'm a city boy, if you couldn't already tell. Lol


Got that for free in the military. But my idea of roughing it today is listening to music on 6 by 9" speakers, watching DVD's on a 15" screen, cooking on a Coleman propane grille, now this is roughing it, LOL.


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

Resurrecting this really old topic. 1st of all I hope that the now 20 year old TopazLTZ is doing well with his 3 young kids.

I came across this when trying to decide what to do about my upcoming baby and my 2014 Cruze. I have 2 options: Fit 3 car seats (2 convertibles and one infant) or drive my truck to work on days when I need to drop off the kids at the sitter. I'm hoping by some miracle that I can fit 3 seats in the Cruze and will let everyone know soon. I've found websites that say it will work and I'm off with a tape measure to babies R us to figure this out!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Time to think outside of the box, thoughts were last time I was in an airliner with three adult size seats, bet all three were less than 53.5 inches wide. Person seating next to be was so fat, had to raise that center arm rest so she could fit.

So why can't they make a single car seat that can hold three kids? Sure a lot of wasted space between those individual seats. Doubt if it would even be patentable, and kids aren't even as wide as adults. 

Ha, may have to add a partition between those seats so one kid won't try to kill the other.

And certainly could come up with a better than that POS plastic safety belt.

Oh, and since this post was listed, my granddaughter graduated to that booster seat, so can fit all three in the rear seat of the Cruze. She sits in the middle.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Topaz- I admire your "gumption", it would be hard to raise 3 babies at your age, but your trying and kudos to you!! Hope things work out!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you switch on the logic in your brain, would ask, if they can jam three 160 pound adults back there, why can't they put three 10 pound kids back there?

Use to have three kids to beat the draft, trying to think of a reason today. Still thinking. Dad, had 7 kids he couldn't support, so took off. Didn't want to follow his foot step, raised 10, half a dozen weren't even mine, didn't even collect a dime from the state. All ten are college graduates. 

Ha, even that moneyman on WPR made the comment, kids are the poorest monetary investment you can make.


----------



## Makhimckenzie (Mar 2, 2016)

kill your dreams.. kill it kill it!!!


----------

